# [SOLVED] Missing USB Drivers



## Jobah (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi all,
First post so forgive me if I don't include anything.
My friend bought a new laptop (Lenovo B50) and I told them I would put Windows 7 on to replace the Windows 8 that was on it already. After much faff and having to take the hard drive out and connect it to my PC to remove the partitions through command prompt to allow me to install a new OS, I am now stuck with the laptop not having a driver for: Network Controller, PCI Device, SM Bus Controller, USB Controller.
I managed to find a LAN driver so I could connect it to the Internet as the wireless doesn't work either.
USB is a necessity. I have tried Windows Update and the Lenovo site for drivers but none do the job. I have tried multiple memory sticks and mouse/keyboards that should be plug and play. I know contacting Lenovo will result in them telling me to put Win8 on it, which is not happening.

Any help will be greatly appreciated as I am stuck.

Thanks,

Jobah


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*

Windows 8.1 is a fine operating system and can even function just like Windows 7, so I question the downgrade.

Lenovo most likely does not support drivers for Windows 7 on that machine. Windows 7 is now in Extended Support. If Lenovo does not make drivers for a downgrade OS, then it is recommended not to downgrade.

Make and model of the laptop?

Full driver name that is missing in Device Manager?


----------



## Jobah (Jul 17, 2014)

Well the friend is not very computer savvy, so whenever they have a problem I will be called on to fix it. All my interaction with Win8 has been fixing problems and in my opinion it is much more hassle than Win7, especially since I have more experience with the latter. I would much prefer to work on Win7


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*



> Make and model of the laptop?
> 
> Full driver name that is missing in Device Manager?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*

I could not agree more but if there are no drivers for Windows 7 then you have to leave Windows 8. It's cut and dry.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*

But there are drivers for Windows 7? Laptops and netbooks :: Lenovo B Series laptops :: Lenovo B50 30 Notebook - Lenovo Support (US)


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*

yes their are but not for what he needs. like the chipset drivers only for win 8.1 64 bit on that site.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*

But there is a Chipset driver for Windows 7? And a wireless driver too, all on page two
Laptops and netbooks :: Lenovo B Series laptops :: Lenovo B50 30 Notebook - Lenovo Support (US)


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*

yep missed that. well with any luck he or she get it working ok


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*

Agreed then there should be no problems.


----------



## Jobah (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for replying guys, I did download BIOS update and it came back with an error like 'incorrect flash' (I can't remember the exact phrasing). I tried the wireless too and that reported that the laptop didn't meet the minimum requirements for the driver. I will run it again and post the error messages.

Regards,

Jobah (male)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*

If you got Incorrect Flash when you run the Bios update that means you are downloading the wrong Bios Flash utility for your model#. Also if you download a Wireless driver and it says it doesn't meet the minimum requirements then you are either downloading the wrong driver for your model # or the wrong version of Windows (eg) downloading a 64Bit Windows 7 driver for your Windows 7 32bit OS.
Check your Model # again carefully, also check your version of Windows by Right clicking *Computer/Properties*


----------



## Jobah (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*

(Sorry for the late reply) I know I am downloading the correct drivers as the model number is on the case of the laptop and the receipt of purchase. I am definitely running 64-bit Win7. I am going to try drivers of slightly different models of laptop as these ones do not work.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*

To make sure you get the right drivers, there should be a place where you can enter a model number which will then show the drivers for that model.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*

Hi is it the USB 3 driver here Laptops and netbooks :: Lenovo B Series laptops :: Lenovo B50 70 Notebook - Lenovo Support (US) your looking for, trying other models drivers is not a good idea.


----------



## Jobah (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: Missing USB Drivers*

Thanks for your help guys, great community here. Not sure specifically what I did differently but I did it more calculated and step by step and it's all fired up and ready to go now.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it got sorted.


----------

